# Shamal 12 HPW Titanium spares (Where to find)



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Hi there, 

Does anybody know where I can find spare aero spokes with nipples (front and rear) and dust caps for 12 Spoke Shamals Rims??

Thanks Guys...


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered a mini spoke kit from my local Campy distributor under the part number (R0140741 Kit Mont Post Shamal TIT CP) which had 2 front, 2 rear drive side and 2 rear non drive side all with nipples it came with a ball point pen and several campy decals. It wasn't exactly cheap but I guess thats the price you have to pay.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/products.php?cat=1


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

tjcoogan said:


> I ordered a mini spoke kit from my local Campy distributor under the part number (R0140741 Kit Mont Post Shamal TIT CP) which had 2 front, 2 rear drive side and 2 rear non drive side all with nipples it came with a ball point pen and several campy decals. It wasn't exactly cheap but I guess thats the price you have to pay.


Do you know from which website or supplier??
 Thanks


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

igor-jz said:


> http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/products.php?cat=1


Thanks for the info, Can't seem to find which kit i'm looking for in this site....

Try to leave a message to the seller, but does'nt take messages unless it about a order I recently purchase/ordered..


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

aka richie t said:


> Do you know from which website or supplier??
> Thanks


This Campag agent supplied my mini kit, he has no listing for the kit on his web site but just use the contact info on the home page and quote the kit number in my OP, price was $131AUD including tax no freight.


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

tjcoogan said:


> This Campag agent supplied my mini kit, he has no listing for the kit on his web site but just use the contact info on the home page and quote the kit number in my OP, price was $131AUD including tax no freight.


Cheers for your Help!!


----------

